# Nessus libraries installation failed



## spybsd (Jan 11, 2011)

Hello,

I'm in need of some insight about a weird error will build nessus-librairies from ports.


```
[root@openfire:/usr/ports/security/nessus-libraries]$ make install clean
===>   nessus-libraries-2.2.9_1 depends on executable: bison - found
===>   nessus-libraries-2.2.9_1 depends on package: libtool>=2.2 - found
===>  Configuring for nessus-libraries-2.2.9_1
********************************************************
*                   W a r n i n g                      *
*                                                      *
* Nessus needs Berkeley Packet Filter (bpf).           *
* To use nessus, your kernel must be rebuilt with bpf, *
* and make bpf devices on /dev directory.              *
*                                                      *
* Be sure to build as many bpf devices as you need.    *
* For more info on this read files/README.BPF          *
********************************************************
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/nessus-libraries.
[root@openfire:/usr/ports/security/nessus-libraries]$
```

I'm using a freshly build kernel, bpf is enable, and /dev/bpf and /dev/bpf0 are present.
Am i missing something?


```
[root@openfire:/usr/ports/security/nessus-libraries]$ ls -al /dev
crw-------   1 root  wheel       0,  14 Jan 11 13:52 bpf
lrwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel           3B Jan 11 13:52 bpf0 -> bpf
[root@openfire:/usr/ports/security/nessus-libraries]$
```

Hereunder my uname -a output:


```
[root@openfire:/usr/ports/security/nessus-libraries]$ uname -a
FreeBSD openfire.Traveldoo.local 8.1-RELEASE-p2 FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE-p2 #0: Tue Jan 11 12:23:24 CET 2011     
root@openfire.Traveldoo.local:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/BPF  i386
[root@openfire:/usr/ports/security/nessus-libraries]$
```

Many thanks if you can provide me some help...


----------



## SirDice (Jan 12, 2011)

Can you post the output of [cmd=]id -a[/cmd]

I have a feeling you're not really root, even though the prompt looks like you are.


----------



## spybsd (Jan 12, 2011)

There you go:


```
[root@openfire:/usr/ports/security]$ id -a
uid=0(root) gid=0(wheel) groups=0(wheel),5(operator)
[root@openfire:/usr/ports/security]$
```


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 12, 2011)

It's times like these that the Makefile can be informative:

```
.if ! defined(NESSUS_CLIENT_ONLY)
MANUAL_PACKAGE_BUILD=   needs /dev/bpf which is not available in pointyhat jail
pre-configure:
        @if [ ! -c /dev/bpf1 ]; then \
            ${ECHO} "********************************************************";\
            ${ECHO} "*                   W a r n i n g                      *";\
            ${ECHO} "*                                                      *";\
            ${ECHO} "* Nessus needs Berkeley Packet Filter (bpf).           *";\
```

Don't know why it's checking for /dev/bpf1 instead of /dev/bpf0, but you could change that in the Makefile or define NESSUS_CLIENT_ONLY.


----------



## spybsd (Jan 13, 2011)

Sure Makefile is informative but when /dev/bpf1 is changed to /dev/bpf0 I'm facing the next next makefile check up to 40 bpf devices.... The most weird thing is that this check should only be performed for FreeBSD4.X.

MAKEDEV is no more present so I can't create as much bpf as needed to build the port...

Client_Only is not an option to me, as i need those libraries for the server.
Client would be setup on another machine...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 13, 2011)

See if devfs.conf(5), /usr/share/examples/etc/devfs.conf and /etc/devfs.conf help.

Something like

```
own     /dev/bpf*       root:wheel
perm    /dev/bpf*       0640
```
will allow the creation of as many bpf devices as you need, with the necessary strict permissions. Restart devfs when done.


----------



## spybsd (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks, will try that and keep you updated.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 13, 2011)

It breaks with a libtool error even with NESSUS_CLIENT_ONLY.  Possibly caused by the new autotools.



> The most weird thing is that this check should only be performed for FreeBSD4.X.



The current Makefile doesn't check for that.  Should b easy to add:

```
.if (${OSVERSION} < 500000) && !defined(NESSUS_CLIENT_ONLY)
```


----------



## paklan (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm also facing this kind of problem. I also have problem when trying to compile Nessus in FreeBSD 7.3, but at that time the the error is 
	
	



```
libtool > libtool: error: you must specify a MODE
```


----------



## paklan (Apr 5, 2011)

Any update upon this issue?


----------

